# New blood here



## Rankine (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I was lurking around the internet and looking for some expat forum weeks ago and I am so glad I found this one. I was just lurking and reading interesting topics in this site.

I don't know if I did the right thing though. I'm not an expat right now but will be in the months to come, so I decided to finally create an account here and interact with most of you. I also find this online community very cool and clever. 

How are you guys as expat doing? 

Cheers,
Rankine


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome, please tell us more about yourself


----------



## Rankine (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Mug,

Thanks for a warm welcome. How's it going?

I am a Control Systems Engineer based in Manila and working for an American company. I use to design Process Automation and Control Systems. One of my job responsibility is to travel and provide on-site engineering for end users for short term and long term assignments. 

I'm 24 years old by the way. I firmly believe I still have a lot to learn so I decided to jump in to this forum and meet new people as well.

Cheers,
Rankine


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome Rankine!

You are definitely on the right forum. If i have any queries i always pop on here and usually find my answer without even having to make a post. I have decided to be more active on the forum now though as i have been in the Philippines for two years now and believe i can offer advice on certain aspects (im no longer a noobie!)


----------



## Rankine (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks MikeynJenz.

I couldn't agree more. I feel that this community is well-moderated, and it's very nice to be a part of this one. 

Wow. That's amazing! Congratulations for that! Cheers to your 2 years! What do you do here by the way?

Cheers,
Rankine


----------

